# VersaTel: Ideal für Spammer? spamvertised web-pages ...



## Anonymous (7 Oktober 2004)

Solche automatischen "Antworten" bekommt man, wenn VersaTel eine per uce/spam beworbene Webseite hostet. Mir völlig unverständlich. Das wäre ja der erste ISP in Deutschland, der eine Art "Spammers-Home" werden könnte, oder? Kann mir jemand sagen, was man da tun kann? 

=============

From: VersaTel AbuseTeam 

Subject: Ihre Nachricht an [email protected]

Sehr geehrte Nutzerin, sehr geehrter Nutzer,
die Versatel hat Ihren Hinweis erhalten. Bedauerlicherweise haben wir als Provider keine Möglichkeiten mehr, rechtliche Maßnahmen einzuleiten, um weiteren Missbrauch zu verhindern.
In Übereinstimmung mit den aktuellen gesetzlichen Bestimmungen zum Thema Datenschutz verzichtet Versatel seit dem 1. September 2004 grundsätzlich auf die Speicherung von IP-Adressen bei der Erbringung von Telediensten. 
Wollen Sie den Missbrauch verfolgen lassen, wenden Sie sich bitte an die Polizei. In begründeten Fällen, beispielsweise bei einem hinreichenden Verdacht auf eine Straftat, werden wir auf Anweisung der zuständigen Strafverfolgungsbehörden kundenbezogene IP-Kundendaten speichern, um diese Fälle verfolgen zu können. Dafür muss allerdings ein festgelegter Ermittlungsprozess von diesen Organen beantragt bzw. plausibel begründet werden.
Bitte haben Sie Verständnis dafür, dass wir aus datenschutzrechtlichen Gründen keine Kundendaten an Sie weitergeben dürfen.
Bei weiteren Fragen senden Sie bitte eine E-Mail an [email protected].
Ihr Versatel-Team
---------------


----------



## Stalker2002 (7 Oktober 2004)

IMHO ist das mächtig Dummdreist[tm] von VersaTel.
Wer dermaßen offensiv den Datenschutz als Täterschutz versteht und sich selbst (zumindest vorgeblich) der Möglichkeit beraubt, einen gemeldeten Spammer ermitteln zu können, der macht sich zum vollumfänglichen Adressaten des großen Mitstörer-Pakets.
Dann muß man seine Abmahnungen halt direkt an VersaTel richten.
Mal schauen, wie lange die so eine halsstarrige Haltung durchhalten...

MfG
L.


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 Oktober 2004)

Willkommen in der Bundeshauptstadt, liebe Nachbarn...

http://www.verivox.de/News/ArticleDetails.asp?aid=7342
http://www.onlinekosten.de/news/artikel/11493


----------



## Anonymous (14 Oktober 2004)

liebe leute,......

es ist gesetzlich festgelegt, daß anbieter von flatrates (DSL) keine kundendaten bzw. verbindungsdaten speichern dürfen! das ist keine störrische haltung der versatel!


----------



## Heiko (14 Oktober 2004)

T-Online tuts aber trotzdem.
Ging schon mehrfach durch die Presse.


----------



## Reducal (14 Oktober 2004)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> T-Online tuts aber trotzdem.



...heißte es im Gesetzestext nicht _"können gespeichert werden"_?


----------

